# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille d'accueil définitive pour lapinette

## Pok

Bonjour.

Je connais une dame qui a une lapine par dépit depuis 10 ans...
Habituellement lors de ses congés c'est moi qui m'occupe de la lapinette.
Mais là il s'avère que je pars en vacances sur la même periode (en août).

Il est donc assez urgent de trouver une famille d'accueil définitive sur Toulouse ou sa périphérie pour cette lapinette car cette dame ne veut pas la garder.
Je ne peux malheureusement pas l'accueillir définitivement car j'ai des chats à la maison.

Merci pour les éventuelles réponses.

----------


## girafe

Bonsoir, 
la propriètaire est donc ok pour la donner ou la confier a une association? 
Quelques infos sur la lapine aideraient, est elle vaccinée, stérilisée, quel est son caractère? S'entend elle avec ses congénères? 
une photo pourrait aider également 
Voir avec les associations de votre secteur, il y a notamment le bazar des nacs et d'autres
en voici certaines
https://www.secondechance.org/refuge...&department=63

----------


## Pok

Bonjour 

Oui la propriétaire est d'accord pour la donner mais elle ne fera pas les démarches car "pas le temps"...
C'est pour celà que je m'occupe de lui trouver une autre famille définitive.

Cette lapine est pas hyper câline. Elle a passé toute sa vie en cage. Elle a déjà côtoyé un chat et un chien mais pas d'autres animaux.
Elle n'a jamais vu de vétérinaire de toute sa vie. Donc elle n'est ni vaccinée ni sterilisée.

J'ai contacté des associations, certaines demandé à ce que ce soit la propriétaire qui fasse la démarche directement mais comme je l'ai précisé plus tôt, elle ne le fera jamais...
Et d'autres association me recontacteront quand ils auront une famille d'accueil disponible.

Merci pour ces infos

----------


## Flucalito

Bonjour,
Cette annonce est-elle toujours d'actualité, svp?

----------


## Pok

Bonjour, oui cette annonce est toujours d'actualité

----------


## aurore27

La lapine est-elle identifiée ?

----------

